
Show HN: ExifShot – A beautiful way to show metadata  of your photo - p_red
https://exifshot.com/
======
karmakaze
How do you extract the Exif info? As I understand it, it's terribly
complicated if considering the various manufacturer's quirks.

~~~
giobox
I’d always found this to be the opposite - Exif data is generally universally
readable by photography/file management tools regardless of the camera that
took it. I’ve never heard of photographers encountering trouble reading Exif
data, unless it was because they accidentally stripped the metadata in a save
as/export somewhere.

There are a fair few libraries out there for pretty much any programming
language you like that will return this data.

------
ktpsns
And the result is a JPEG holding both the original JPEG and ... text? JPEG and
text is a horrible idea. Even with best quality settings, compression
artefacts are visible.

Why don't you offer SVG export? That would solve all problems and make the
embedding into websites really easy. You even can embed your JPEG into SVG
(base64, you will loose a ~30% in file size but the lesser storage for the
text gives it back).

~~~
sbr464
I'm not the author, but I think the idea would be that you are sharing on
instagram or similar, maybe in a story where you have the full image, then one
or a few variations with the exif info displayed. I could see where it would
be better than using an unformatted list of info in a comment, plus it doesn't
crowd the description.

~~~
p_red
Exactly! Thank you.

------
bigredhdl
Cool, I like it.

~~~
p_red
Thanks. I hope you will find it useful.

